# Hi from NC



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome! What a lovely family you have (human and animal :lol: ) Bless your heart for rescuing Katie. Read her story, saw the pictures, you truely saved her.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello from the Paint mares, also in NC.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I'm also here in great North Carolina!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

